# New Video - Ep 4.2 - SA's First Mech Mod and KUI First Impressions



## Philip Dunkley (20/2/15)

Hi Guys

New video is live looking at the new SA Mod "The Sheamus" and a first impressions of the new BF KUI.
I have spent a little more time with the KUI after the video, and it seems more and more issues are raising it's head, but with some modding, it will be fine.

Enjoy:



Thanks
PS : Vape King Meet video will be up this weekend

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (20/2/15)

If you need more info around the Sheamus Mod, Don't hesitate to call me. Spent a lot of time with it, and pretty much know this thing like the back of my hand now!!!


----------



## WHITELABEL (20/2/15)

Great vid thanks Philip! Now you just need a lighting guy to go with your cameraman

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (20/2/15)

Should be getting a light soon Gambit. Promise

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/2/15)

Nice coverage Phil! Important issues! Good one!


----------



## Philip Dunkley (20/2/15)

Thanks bud


----------



## kimbo (20/2/15)

@Philip Dunkley i saw if you turn the lock ring not all the way down,just to were it starts firing, it feels beter

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Richard (20/2/15)

Very nice vid phil, you got alot done in a short time. In just under 40 mins you managed to vlog, do an interview, do a location shot, do a full review, and do two quick device impressions. The Paddy Vapes mod looks fantastic, I really love the "like a sir" look of it. I have a pallas KF4 and it vapes a dream with no leaking or gurgling, I'm looking foward to your review.


----------



## Jaco De Bruyn (24/2/15)

Hey @Philip Dunkley , Just watched your video and it seems I have won   . Please let me know what you need from me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (24/2/15)

Hey JDB, please pm me with your cell number and I'll take it from there


----------



## Philip Dunkley (24/2/15)

Congratulations @Jaco De Bruyn

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LandyMan (24/2/15)

@Jaco De Bruyn jou wetter. What did you win?


----------



## Jaco De Bruyn (24/2/15)

LandyMan said:


> @Jaco De Bruyn jou wetter. What did you win?



Vape Elixir juices


----------



## Jaco De Bruyn (24/2/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> Hey JDB, please pm me with your cell number and I'll take it from there


Done !


----------



## Jaco De Bruyn (24/2/15)

LandyMan said:


> @Jaco De Bruyn jou wetter. What did you win?


hehe ekt vape elixir juices gewen


----------



## LandyMan (24/2/15)

Jaco De Bruyn said:


> hehe ekt vape elixir juices gewen


I am seeing @Philip Dunkley this afternoon if you want me to pick it up and bring it to you tomorrow?


----------



## Jaco De Bruyn (24/2/15)

LandyMan said:


> I am seeing @Philip Dunkley this afternoon if you want me to pick it up and bring it to you tomorrow?



I am more that happy with that if @Philip Dunkley is happy.


----------



## Philip Dunkley (24/2/15)

@Jaco De Bruyn @LandyMan Cool, I'm happy. Ignore my message Jaco, I'll send with Henri.

Cheers


----------



## Jaco De Bruyn (24/2/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> @Jaco De Bruyn @LandyMan Cool, I'm happy. Ignore my message Jaco, I'll send with Henri.
> 
> Cheers


Cool thanks bud


----------

